# Best chaps to buy



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

They make step in chaps, called shotguns. I don't like them because they are too _tight _in the thighs to suit me!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

How about ***** chaps, as used in working cowhorse?

hapoutlet.com/******/?gclid=CjwKEAiAg5_CBRDo4o6e4o3NtG0SJAB-IatYo16pBC3k_ABvBPWlnssiEpzN7lsH2TFjtvBjFVYuJxoCM0rw_wcB


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

How about ***** chaps, as used in working cowhorse?

Western & Cowboy ****** For Sale | ChapOutlet.com



http://www.statelinetack.com/item/weaver-pull-up-fashion-******-floral-yoke-set/E017397/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are pretty basic chaps that are suitable (and look appropriate) for both English and western riding; just basic working chaps with no fringe or conchos or anything like that.


They are called schooling chaps and you can probably find them in just about any size you'd need. Super simple to put on, just leave the zipper zipped for a couple inches, step into them and buckle them, then zip the legs and go.


----------

